# Fatal error 'Cannot create kernel pipe' at line 284 in file /usr/src/lib/libc_r/uthre



## Mehti (Jan 12, 2010)

HeLPMe Please !

Fatal error 'Cannot create kernel pipe' at line 284 in file /usr/src/lib/libc_r/uthread/uthread_init.c (errno = 12)


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

When does this happen?


----------



## Mehti (Jan 12, 2010)

*i open metin2 server but dont work 8.0 version i test 7.1 success work but 8.0 dont work :/ *


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

If I look at the site, there's only a Windows client. Are you running it on Wine?


----------



## Mehti (Jan 12, 2010)

man this is OnLine Game, I Have Metin2 Game Server, Auth Server,Cores all work on FreeBSD ,Lua,etc, But FreeBSD 8.0 give error.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 12, 2010)

Mehti said:
			
		

> man this is OnLine Game, I Have Metin2 Game Server, Auth Server,Cores all work on FreeBSD ,Lua,etc, But FreeBSD 8.0 give error.



I have no idea what that game is or how it works. On what browser? Flash? 

Please supply as much information as you can, we cannot read your mind or see what's happening on your system.


----------



## Mehti (Jan 12, 2010)

Metin 2 Server Files Work On FreeBSD-Debian-
Metin 2 Client Work On Windows.

My Open Metin 2  Server On-FreeBSD 7.1 Work 8.0 Dont Work Give Error.

example game99-srv Script

```
#!/bin/sh
# Default flags to pass to the MUD server (see admin.txt for a description
# of all flags).
#############################################################################

SERVER_NAME=./game99

while ( : ) do

  DATE=`date`
  echo "autogame starting game $DATE" >> syslog
  echo "running" $SERVER_NAME >> syslog

#  cp -f $SERVER_NAME $SERVER_NAME.current
  $SERVER_NAME

  rm cores/core.1
  mv cores/core.2 cores/core.1
  mv cores/core.3 cores/core.2
  mv cores/core.4 cores/core.3
  mv cores/core.5 cores/core.4
  mv cores/core.6 cores/core.5
  mv $SERVER_NAME.core cores/core.6

  if [ ! -r .fastboot ]; then
    sleep 3
  else
    rm .fastboot
    sleep 3
  fi

  if [ -r .killscript ]; then
    DATE=`date`;
    echo "autoscript killed $DATE"  >> syslog
    rm .killscript
    exit
  fi

  while [ -r pause ]; do
    sleep 60
  done

done
```


----------



## hatredco (Jan 31, 2010)

This appears to be a bootup shell script for CircleMud, a copywritten MUD (Multi-user dungeon) text-based game, and certainly shouldn't have anything to do with Metin 2. You can learn more about Circlemud @ http://www.circlemud.org/ (It is available for free derivative work, provided your game meets the crediting criteria).


----------

